# The Filenal Countdown



## robd (Aug 7, 2020)

robd submitted a new resource:

The Filenal Countdown - Countdown (and countup) timer for Windows OBS



> *The Filenal Countdown* (punny spelling intended) is a countdown timer that works well with OBS and other streaming software. It starts a countdown, based on your settings, and saves it to a text file once per second. *(By the way, it also counts up.)*
> 
> Some of the settings that you can configure are the file location, the format of the text that appears in the file, and whether it should count up or down. Your settings are automatically saved when you exit the program. The GitHub...



Read more about this resource...


----------

